# BANGKOK | Soontareeya | 295m | 969ft | 64 fl | U/C



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Bangkok| AUA site Redevelopment| 80 Storey | Prep* 
*AUA site Redevelopment, 80 Storey : Ratchadamri* 


*Name :* AUA Site Redevelopment
*Owner :* American University Alumni Association 
*Project Description :* A Redevelopment of AUA Ratchadamri site into a mixed-use giant highrise Residential Tower and a Learning Complex.
*Project Competition Launch :* 4Q 2010 


Expected start at the end from this year. :cheers:
Here a video from the new project.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdhD2...layer_embedded











Competition Proposal from Areeya

_image hosted on *flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Location:









map posted by coala


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I like the thin side of this tower, but the broad side is too big.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i would say this might be around ~350m. so this would be the new tallest in the city :cheers:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ According to me this tower is 228m.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ You must be kidding wright?

That would be 2.85 m a floor. Must be about 320 meter.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ I only saw it on skyscraperpage but it could easily be wrong.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Bangroma-sky said:


> ^^ You must be kidding wright?
> 
> That would be 2.85 m a floor. Must be about 320 meter.


i only went to skyscrapercity and looked at other towers with a similar amount of floors and they were all about 330-340m so i just went with 350m to make it a better number. im pretty positive this is over 300m though. i mean its not pure residental or anything so 320 seems to be a pretty good guess


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Can't wait till this project starts, fourth quarter this year.


----------



## bigNavySeal (Feb 27, 2009)

Any updates ppl?????


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

new renders 









_image hosted on *flickr*_


















_image hosted on *flickr*_


































posted by Chad


----------



## charl1e (Apr 30, 2009)

^^
The tower looks like "jenga" Thin, with a big opening in the middle, aahhh.. Scary..:cheers:


----------



## INFERNAL ELF (Aug 2, 2011)

Very cool and modern design and the tapering into the core on the upper part is just great it will look like the top floats above the rest of the Building from ground. 

and that it will be a pool/park area in the opening is even cooler

And the side building looks very modern


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

wow boxy but very nice and with that thickness this building looks taller


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

cool design, looks indeed like 300m+ .


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2003)

The old buildings are demolished.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ So this project is still on?


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

The old buildings are demolished, so guess we will be hearing about it soon. The hight got redused to 60 stories , but still not shure.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

16-12-2014



posted by archstudent


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

next ->


----------

